# Someone at Tesla mapping likes Best Buys and Home Depots



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

I just noticed the detail in Best Buy stores and Home Depot on the car's map. Someone at Tesla mapping department likes these stores.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think it’s just Google Maps. I don’t believe they add anything on top (yet) for the map details


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Spiffywerks said:


> I just noticed the detail in Best Buy stores and Home Depot on the car's map. Someone at Tesla mapping department likes these stores.
> 
> View attachment 12748


I think that is all coming from google maps


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Well, then someone at Google likes these places. lol.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Spiffywerks said:


> Well, then someone at Google likes these places. lol.


Google has also mapped the insides of many airports, as well as a lot of museums.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> Google has also mapped the insides of many airports, as well as a lot of museums.


And probably our houses!


----------

